# Kinda Crap Mods



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a version of kinda crap that supports VRBMB1? I like the choices but the Jelly Beans I'm running isn't supported in the version of Kinda Crap I have.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

